# Just Registered



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello fellow Bodybuilders I just registered. I am looking forward to reading the forums and
 and gaining knowledge .


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*HardcoreTraining* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Your in the right place, loads of information and personnel experiences here at IM.
See ya in the forums.


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vortex43 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## h2otapout (Feb 19, 2012)

Warm welcome  x


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello,how are you?


----------



## charley (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM.......


----------



## Pork Chop (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome bro,
go all the way and become a Elite Member bro. We have some great books here that will answer many questions you have.


----------



## GEZA (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for all the warm welcomes!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Kimi!   I am doing fine. How are you doing? You look great!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome. How did you hear about IronMagazine?


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 20, 2012)

I heard about it from PJ Brauns Facebook page. He had a link to the Q&A.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to another IM newbie like myself.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## machinist9 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome brother.this is a great place to learn from.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  I'm a newbie here as well.  Good to see yet another Colorado neighbor here.


----------



## maxer2250 (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

